# TTXGP Race at Road America



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

The second electric bike race was run this past weekend at Road America, Elkhart Lake, WI. This is the 2nd of 4 scheduled North American races in the series. http://www.egrandprix.com/

It is a great track. Main event there was AMA double header for the gassers. That drew a huge crowd, as well as the top gas bike teams and media. A little trouble with the weather, but it finally turned nice and dry for the electric race. 5 laps at just over 4 miles per lap. 
There were 7 electric bikes taking the grid, all that showed up. It was down from the 10 bikes which competed 3 weeks ago at Infineon.

The #80 yellow machine with Michael Barnes atop finished first. The long straights suited this Lightning Motors entry well. Trap speed was 121.572 mph. GPS data logger showed over 130.

Zoe Rem rode the Agni #22 to second place. She somehow pulled out fast lap. Way to go.

Thad Wolff on Team Electra #37 finished third. You can see more details on http://www.examiner.com/x-14333-Gre...round-of-TTXGP-2010-with-Lightning-Motors-win 

TTXGP also has 4 races scheduled in the UK and 4 Italy with a Grand Finale in Spain in October. I encourage you all to support electric racing by attending races, or better yet participate in some way. 

Hopefully we will see some video surface.

Regards,

major


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

major said:


> Hopefully we will see some video surface.


First video I've seen. Ouch 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBqAGhowMEU


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

yowch!

and btw, congrats on the win!

Can't wait to find full video of the race somewhere... are these being broadcast on speed or something?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> and btw, congrats on the win!


Thanks TX,

Looking for a vid, I found this. http://www.egrandprix.com/news.php?id=93 Nice pics and interesting stats.

major


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> Can't wait to find full video of the race somewhere... are these being broadcast on speed or something?


Yeah, 

Speed or somewhere. Here is the full Infineon race. Too bad about the small screen.
http://www.egrandprix.tv/?play=26 

major


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> Can't wait to find full video of the race somewhere... are these being broadcast on speed or something?


They have the full race on vid now. http://www.egrandprix.tv/?play=39


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

awesome! Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> awesome! Thanks for sharing those.


You're welcome, TX. Seems like you're the only one interested. Go figure? Only 211 views on this thread. Maybe I should put magnets on the wheels 

Did you view the Infineon race vid? I thought it was more exciting. But I liked the results better this time around


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Just finally had a shot to watch the Road America vid, great race, but didn't have quite the same edge-of-the-seat feel as the repeated dogfights in the corners from before. 

Glad to see the #80 is taking the curves a little better, and glad to hear Michael say you guys are still working on improvements in suspension.

As for interest, well, that's bike racing. If these were big 4-wheelers going around endless left turns with ******** behind the wheel we'd see a lot more interest, I suspect.


----------

